# Ferguson 1959 TO35 Std. Diesel glow plug indicator



## lray (Mar 6, 2011)

The glow plug indicator assembly (socket, light and lamp) are busted on my '59 TO35. It's a 2 wire. Any ideas on where I can get one? Thanks.


----------



## Tom Hockett (Apr 14, 2007)

Hmm, my TO35 standard diesel doesn't even have a glow plug light, never did in the last 25 years I have owned it. Wouldn't be a bad idea though. Why wouldn't any light work, or are you trying to keep it bone stock?


----------

